# New Release - Kinslayer by David Guymer



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Their back!!










Gotrek and Felix are back! The main series of Gotrek and Felix will resume with Kinslayer by David Guymer, and from the looks of it they'll be returning to their trollslaying roots, only this time the Troll King Throgg is their target.

Can't wait for this, the real adventures of Gotrek and Felix are starting again. :grin:



Kinslayer said:


> Once heroes and companions on the greatest of adventures, Gotrek Gurnisson and Felix Jaeger have long since gone their separate ways. Felix, married and working for the family business in Altdorf, embarks on a journey north to Kislev when he hears that an old comrade has been captured by the forces of Chaos. Reunited with Gotrek, and other old friends, Felix begins to suspect that he has embarked upon his final adventure. And in the cold north, Gotrek's doom awaits him -


And an article from the author himself regarding the book;

http://www.blacklibrary.com/new-at-bl/New_Gotewk_and_Felix_novel_revealed.html


LotN


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow that cover art is cool. I think this is a series that I should start.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nacho libre said:


> I think this is a series that I should start.


Same here. I have all the digital editions, just never got around to reading them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't mind the series, but I'd rather have more Malus Darkblade


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I don't mind the series, but I'd rather have more Malus Darkblade


Same man, love Malus. I can't get on with Josh's or David's writing, which is a shame as I was keen to.


----------

